# My coffee corner



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

My small corner of the kitchen !


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice to see the scales there too.

Great to see the machine switched on as well


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

lol, I recognise so much of that. I have the same espresso machine, tamper (happy donkey?) shot glasses and scales! Awesome


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> lol, I recognise so much of that. I have the same espresso machine, tamper (happy donkey?) shot glasses and scales! Awesome


 Yeah Happy Donkey lol, you have great taste ! Tamper mats are very useful if you haven't got one.


----------



## JasonCoffee (Sep 24, 2010)

What a nice way to start your day! I love your coffee corner.


----------

